# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Φωτιά σε καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας laptop (3F σε σούκο)

## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Πήρα ένα τροφοδοτικό για το laptop συμβατό. Δούλευε κανονικά. Ξαφνικά μια μέρα άρχισε να μυρίζει και στο καλώδιο που φεύγει από την πρίζα πριν πάει στο τροφοδοτικό είδα λίγο καπνό και μια τρύπα. Άλλαξα καλώδιο και δουλευει κανονικά. Μήπως έφταιγε το καλώδιο? Η μπορεί να φταίει ο φορτιστής?
Το καλώδιο που άνοιξε τρύπα ειναι το κλασικό καλώδιο με τις 3 θηλυκές οπές και η αλλη πλευρά πάει στην πρίζα

----------


## Panoss

Μάλλον το καλώδιο ήταν προβληματικό (σε κάποιο σημείο (ή και σε όλο το μήκος του) ο χαλκός δεν είχε το απαραίτητο πάχος (για φτήνια, είναι ακριβός ο χαλκός)).

----------


## chipakos-original

Αφού οι Κινέζοι βάζουν δύο τρίχες όλες κι όλες μέσα στο φις. Που να δεις σε κάποια πολύμπριζα τι έχουν κάνει να ξεχάσεις ότι έμαθες όλη σου τη ζωή.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Έχω αλλάξει καλώδιο να δούμε πως θα πάει. Φυσικά και είμαι δίπλα όταν το έχω στην πρίζα και το δουλεύω. Το παλιό καλώδιο το άνοιξα . Ο χαλκός είναι αρκετός εσωτερικά στα καλώδια του πάντως. Θα δούμε πως θα πάει. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Panoss

> Ο χαλκός είναι αρκετός εσωτερικά στα καλώδια του πάντως.


Περίεργο μου ακούγεται αυτό, ξέφυγε από τα κινεζάκια και βάλανε παραπάνω χαλκό;

----------


## katmadas

δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει με τα καλωδια αυτα.
εχω αλλαξει τουλαχιστον 10 και ολα ηταν τουλαχιστον 0,75.
Κατι στην πρεσα ισως τα τσακιζει ?

----------

